# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  I got some bees

## Black Cat

Have been planning to do this since i arrived but circumstances conspired against me. But I now have two hives, which arrived this afternoon. Some very unhappy bees at present, but so far only the dog has been stung. 
The guy who delivered them is the former DPI inspector of hives, so I am pretty sure they will be a healthy pair of swarms. he is coming back on Monday to see how they have settled and to help me re-arrange the boxes and transfer some brood comb into the weaker of the two hives. A spare brood box and a couple more half-supers with frames were added to the bargain. So I am a happy beewoman right now  :Smilie:

----------

